# Saturday Morning cycle training for kids in the Harrow/Hillingdon areas



## AidM (24 Oct 2012)

Wow what a fantastic experience! A friend of mine spotted on netmums details of a new cycle training club operating in Eastcote and advised me to contact fieldendflyers@gmail.com for further details, as I was looking for safe cycle training for my daughters. I had a response back almost immediately inviting me to pop down and take a look at the facilities.

Last Saturday morning we tracked down the location and were totally surprised to find a dedicated enclosed tarmac road circuit adjacent to Field End Junior School in Field End Road, Eastcote. The entrance to the circuit was situated to the side of the school indicated by a large British Cycling Banner. On entering the site we could see a number of children being taught various skills and activities by the British Cycling Coaches. We received a really warm welcome from Tracey, Alan and the team and my daughters had a wonderful time.

We are going again this Saturday with the intention of joining the club. If you are looking for safe cycling for your children in this area I cannot recommend this highly enough!


----------

